# "report post" error



## csxjohn (Apr 18, 2014)

What's the best way to handle a post I report then learn I probably should not have reported it.

Early this morning I reported a post then a little while later I discovered the darn thing was two years old and buried in it's forum.

I decided not to do anything knowing the mods would see it was old.  I thought maybe I'd get a letter telling me not to bother them with stuff like that and I also thought it would be better not to bother them with a follow up apology.

What's the best course of action the next time I lose my mind?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2014)

"Dear Mods: Oops. I goofed. Sorry. My bad. "


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 18, 2014)

I would have just forgotten about it. By the time you realized you may have goofed, somebody could have already looked at it.

I rarely report anything unless it is way, way off base, generally a "to buy the new IPhone 87, click here," type thing. And once I do report it, I'm done.

YMMV, of course, but thanks for asking.

Fern


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2014)

no need to send an email or followup...as mentioned before...someone has likely already looked at it =)


----------

